# Beef Jerky gun and food dehydrator



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

I am looking for suggestions for the best beef jerky gun to get for strips and sticks. I have never done this before. When making jerky sticks do you have to use casings. Where is a good place to get the seasonings? Any good recipes?

I looked into food dehydrators and ordered this one. What do you think? Did I make a good choice? Do you prefer to use the oven?

I have a Field and Stream store and Gander Mountain in the area.


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2014)

No casing on jerky strips, best gun is Cabelas and best seasonings is from Con Yeager.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Julie I realize that one but what about the sticks, do they use casings?


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2014)

Wyes you need casings for the sticks


----------



## pjd (Oct 30, 2014)

Dang Dan, I've been researching the same thing! Actually it was Franks home made Sopressata at Luva Bella's that got me thinking about it. Just what we need, another obsession!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Phil, I picked this dehydrator because reading the reviews on others the biggest complaint was no timer. This one has a timer and the price was attractive compared to others and good reviews. I am trying to decide on a jerky gun now but none of them mentioned using casings and that is why I was asking. 

I Love the summer sausage but now you're talking about a smoker. I know you're a lot like me and can control how far you take a hobby.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 30, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I am looking for suggestions for the best beef jerky gun to get for strips and sticks. I have never done this before. When making jerky sticks do you have to use casings. Where is a good place to get the seasonings? Any good recipes?
> 
> I looked into food dehydrators and ordered this one. What do you think? Did I make a good choice? Do you prefer to use the oven?
> 
> I have a Field and Stream store and Gander Mountain in the area.



I have one similar to this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Nesco-Ju..._3zeZ5YE_hEpbgl5wuAaRBoCQUPw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

It came with my American Harvest dehydrator and, of course, uses ground meat and seasoning. I have never used casings for any of my jerky but it is sure good. In fact, I need to break it out again and make a bunch. I love that stuff. Mine is about 10+ years old and never had a problem with it. You certainly can't beat the price. With the cost of jerky, it doesn't take many pounds to make it a good investment.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 30, 2014)

I have gone thru alot of different dehydrators before I found this one - 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LNVUJQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I did purchase mine at Walmart - for a bit less than noted. I make alot of beef jerkey throughout the year from just thin sliced bottom round roasts when they are on sale. Keep it semi -frozen and I have a meat slicer -or you can ask the butcher to slice it thin. With 4 full trays it normally takes approx 3-4 hours - no need to move trays around because of hot spots.

I have used this dehydrator for over 5 years + made jerky,fruit slices. and made all of our food for Boy Scouts high adventure with it.


----------



## richmke (Oct 30, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> the biggest complaint was no timer.



That is easily solved with a light timer. Like you use for christmas lights.

The trays look "thin" to me.

A few years ago, I bought my son one that looks like a large toaster oven with 8 trays. I forgot the brand name. New, it is much more than the Nesco. Used, it was very competitive. Big rear fan that blows the heated air over all the trays.

Heat and airflow are an issue. The problem with a regular oven is no forced convection.


----------



## pjd (Oct 30, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I picked this dehydrator because reading the reviews on others the biggest complaint was no timer. This one has a timer and the price was attractive compared to others and good reviews. I am trying to decide on a jerky gun now but none of them mentioned using casings and that is why I was asking.
> 
> I Love the summer sausage but now you're talking about a smoker. I know you're a lot like me and can control how far you take a hobby.



Dan, I'm also looking at smokers. I think I've settled on the Rec Tec pellet smoker. A buddy of mine bought one and it makes a killer brisket! 
I'm going to check out that dehydrator!


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry Dan, I'm use to Mike making beef sticks. The jerky sticks do not need casing either.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have gone thru alot of different dehydrators before I found this one -
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LNVUJQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve. I was really convinced the Nesco was the way to go. I was actually looking at that one and then researching the reviews went with the bigger one for speed and the timer. The lack of a timer was the biggest complaint.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

pjd said:


> Dan, I'm also looking at smokers. I think I've settled on the Rec Tec pellet smoker. A buddy of mine bought one and it makes a killer brisket!
> I'm going to check out that dehydrator!



Phil that sounds awesome, I'm going to check it out. I can control myself, I can control myself. Ahh nuts, Phil you got an extra room if I get the boot?



Julie said:


> Sorry Dan, I'm use to Mike making beef sticks. The jerky sticks do not need casing either.



Thanks Julie!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 30, 2014)

PJD
I made a cold smoker - similar to this one - 
http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/cold-smokers

works great !!

I can smoke a whole turkey in less than 40 minutes and then put it directly in the oven. I have smoked I don't know how many pounds of ribs - only using the smoker and a cardboard box and them cooking them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy Smokes Phil the smoker is nearly $1000 on Amazon. The reviews say it's well built and works great except for the smoke flavor. They said the smoke flavor is a lot milder in this machine.


----------



## pjd (Oct 30, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Holy Smokes Phil the smoker is nearly $1000 on Amazon. The reviews say it's well built and works great except for the smoke flavor. They said the smoke flavor is a lot milder in this machine.



All I can say Dan is it makes a killer brisket! It is expensive but is extremely well made. I put my buddy's one together. 
I do have a spare room in Florida, you might want to thaw out this winter!


----------



## Sage (Oct 30, 2014)

Been doing this for 20+ years and recently went to using an oven instead of the dehydrator. I have a really good insulated dehydrator with digital controls and timer. I found I prefer the results out of the oven and clean up is easier too. You probably already have an oven. Tried the smoker too and didn't care for the added taste and smoke bitterness. That could have been my fault for going too long??

I bought the oven drying racks from Cabelas with 2 extra racks. They will handle 5 lbs of meat. I also use Cabelas larger jerky shooter.

If you're making sticks, look at the long tubes from LEM. Cabelas are too short and you're reloading all the time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Good info Sage, thanks. I will check out LEM.


----------



## calvin (Oct 31, 2014)

A friend of mine uses a jerky gun to make his sticks. From the few I have tried I found that I prefer sticks with casings. Just saying. Yours may turn out delicious. Just thought I would chime in with the limited amount of info I can add to the conversation.


----------



## richmke (Oct 31, 2014)

This cold smoker is cheap and gets good reviews:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Wait for them to be offered in their Bargain Bin section.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks. I was looking at those tube smokers possibly when I decide to get something.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is the only smoker you need. It is a fantastic piece of gear and makes great ribs, chicken, brisket, chipotles, smoked cheese, salmon, etc. I've done tons of stuff on mine and absolutely love it! I haven't tried jerkey on it yet, but will. 

This is the one I have. I've done 6 chickens at once on it, 18lb turkeys, etc. Plenty of room for the average Joe:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001I8ZTJ0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This is the big boy:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001I8ZTJA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Oh yeah, and they came out with a mini this year:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FKE67V2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## zimmer2 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have made homemade sausage for 30 years or so. I built my own smoker and use an oven thermostat control to control smoke/cook temps. Here are my thoughts. I have tried to accommodate my kids/family/friends and get thing how they like it. Some like casings on sticks and some do not, some like collagen casing and some like natural casings. Some like ground jerky and some like sliced muscle jerky. You will be making it many ways

BOTTOM LINE: get something you can do it all like this 

http://www.dakotahsausagestuffer.com/

This will work out pretty well until you get where you want to make BIG batches.


----------



## TxBrew (Oct 31, 2014)

As long as it has the adjustable temp control you're all good. 

You can scorch a lot of things with the system that don't have it. I dehydrate all the time. I love it.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn it. Now I want to make jerky. It started with wine, then beer. Now I gotta get me a gun and dehydrator. I guess cheese is next. When does it stop?


----------



## jswordy (Oct 31, 2014)

When you get ready to step up in dehydrators, get one of these. No plastigens in your food due to heating plastic trays and housings, the trays do not crack and disintegrate after long use. A rugged, lifetime unit.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/fooddehydrators.aspx


----------



## TxBrew (Oct 31, 2014)

jswordy said:


> When you get ready to step up in dehydrators, get one of these. No plastigens in your food due to heating plastic trays and housings, the trays do not crack and disintegrate after long use. A rugged, lifetime unit.
> 
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/fooddehydrators.aspx



I want one of those so bad but can't justify spending $500 when I'm finding dehydrators at garage sales for $1.


----------



## Sage (Oct 31, 2014)

One thing on using the drying racks in the oven. Rotate the botom 2 to the top half way through.

Never had a convection oven, but I bet that'd be sweet!!

I'm down to a dozen sticks of jerky, about time to make some more. I still have a couple packages of elk burger from last year to use up!


----------



## knifemaker (Oct 31, 2014)

When you're ready to add another hobby to your growing list, google UDS, ugly drum smoker. I built one several years ago and use it for cooking ribs, poultry, brisket, pork butts, and jerky. They're cheap to build and once you've cooked on them several times are nearly set it and forget it! Dale.


----------



## Troll (Nov 1, 2014)

I have been using a dehydrator from Kmart with no issues and have used it 50+ times. It is a different brand but has the motor and heaters on top that seem to make it work great and easy to clean. I use a "Jerky Cannon" and it seems to work well the only draw back is the capacity on all of them 1-2 lbs. Lems makes good seasonings and are widely available. Sheep casings make the sticks firmer and more durable and more like store bought. Good luck.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 3, 2014)

TxBrew said:


> I want one of those so bad but can't justify spending $500 when I'm finding dehydrators at garage sales for $1.



We bought ours for like $399 with free shipping. Shop around, they can be cheaper. I will not ever buy a plastic one again, after finding out you are releasing plastinogens (which mess with estrogen/testosterone balances and can affect sperm motility, just for starters). Plus, the plastic trays dry out after the kind of use we put them to, and they will disintegrate as the binders in them are vaporized by the heat. Sounds delicious, huh? 

Want a smoker? Find a barrel and an old Weber grill! Works great, can smoke 100+ pounds if needed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2014)

I ended up buying 5 lbs of ground meat to make the beef sticks. I ended up with a little over 3.5 lbs after drying. I got a good jerky gun that holds 1.5 lbs of beef from Gander Mountain. What a pain trying to load the casings on the nozzle. The worst part was you could only load up enough for about 18" of beef sick at a time. I dried it for close to 5 hours in the new dehydrator. I was not real pleased with the taste as I sampled it right after it was done. Three hours later I tried it again and it was actually quite good. It is a lot of work, but very good.


----------



## Sage (Nov 3, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I got a good jerky gun that holds 1.5 lbs of beef from Gander Mountain. What a pain trying to load the casings on the nozzle. The worst part was you could only load up enough for about 18" of beef sick at a time..



Go to the LEM site. They have all sizes of LONG tubes. When you slide the casing on, really pack it. You'll get several feet on a fill.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 3, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I was not real pleased with the taste as I sampled it right after it was done. Three hours later I tried it again and it was actually quite good.



Did you bulk age it, or did you age it in the casing?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2014)

Bulk aged for ten minutes then racked over to casings with no head space.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm a little late to the discussion by I have been using a Nesco dehydrator for a few years now mostly making jerky and drying Chile peppers and fruit for the kids and wife, they love the apple chips lightly dusted in cinammon. Mine has no timer but still a great machine. As for the smoker, I have been using a weber bullet and have made some great bbq. The dehydrator is great as I use the peppers I dry as part of my rib rub. Here is a look at one of my cooks this past summer right before I pulled the ribs off the smoker.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok I bought the bigger jerky gun but didn't like it because you had to fill it up so many times but mostly because you were loading the casing up so much. I took it back and bought the 5lb sausage stuffer and like it a lot better. I still have the issue of having to load up casings often. Is there a trick to get them on easier. I got the brown casing that you do not have soak. Today I added cheese to to the beef. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Julie (Nov 15, 2014)

Get some Swiss, Con Yeager sells it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2014)

Julie I used 4 cups of sharp cheddar with 5 lbs of beef. I did not get the high temp cheese since it was only in the dehydrator. They do sell that cheese at the new Field & Stream store by my house. The guy that works there was extremely knowledgeable and said I would be ok. After 5 hours I just pulled it out and all seems well. He also recommended mozzarella cheese with hot beef sticks mix. I'm going check out your place also.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 16, 2014)

We run 2 Excaliber dehydrators for chile peppers, apples and squash and anything else that fits inside it. You need to stop fooling around with letting other people grind your mead, this is the first step in making quality jerkey, get a grinder, grind up everything in it you want and use either the grinder with attachments or your sausauge stuffer to fill them. Letting other people grind you meat and using premade seaonings is like making a cheap kit, sure its good but you can do so much better starting from scratch. We got tired of stuffing little things and went up to the big summer sausages and into the smoker. Why do you need a timer on a dehydrator? That is like telling someone they always need to rack on day 6, you have to check your jerky to tell when its done. WVMJ


----------



## richmke (Nov 16, 2014)

Jack:

Any good recipes for Breakfast Sausage or Italian Sausage? I have tried a few and can't find anything I like.


----------



## Julie (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan, the only thing Mike uses is high temp cheeses and the last batch he bought swiss and the flavor seems to come thru better than the cheddar but we are using venison not beef but that shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry, we dont do recipies, we add the cure as per instructions and then toss in a lot of garlic and chilies, the more the better We do like to grind first with the kidney blades, mix and let set for the spices to get integrated, then run thru a coarse or fine blades. WVMJ



richmke said:


> Jack:
> 
> Any good recipes for Breakfast Sausage or Italian Sausage? I have tried a few and can't find anything I like.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2014)

Good info WMJ. I like you analogy. Julie, the first time I made the sticks the dehydrator was spotless in the end. Yesterday it was rather messy from the Cheddar Cheese. I will use the high temp cheeses next time. That link you gave earlier sounds like a cool store I wish it was closer. I think I have the casing issue figured out. I was using the 19mm casing as suggested at Gander Mountain, probably because thats all they have. I think 21mm is the correct size and will look for it at Field and Stream or on line.


----------



## Julie (Nov 16, 2014)

If you can find time to go to their distribution center in New Castle, you should. They are very friendly and have a lot of great advice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2014)

Julie what size casing does Mike use for just Snack sticks?


----------



## Julie (Nov 16, 2014)

23.5 mm, Con Yeager's number is 2308a


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just ordered a dehydrator, We decided to give this a try plus we will start making our own healthy treats for the dogs. I bought a bag of sweet potatoe treats that were nothing more than dehydrated sweet potatoes and it was close to $14.00 for a small bag.


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> Just ordered a dehydrator, We decided to give this a try plus we will start making our own healthy treats for the dogs. I bought a bag of sweet potatoe treats that were nothing more than dehydrated sweet potatoes and it was close to $14.00 for a small bag.


 
Doug, I take a sweet potato slice it and put it in the over on a rack at 250 degrees for about an hour and a half. They love them!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2015)

Julie said:


> Doug, I take a sweet potato slice it and put it in the over on a rack at 250 degrees for about an hour and a half. They love them!


 

We figure we'll use the dehydrator then when roasts go on sale at Giant Eagle as a BOGO pick those up for jerky for us and jerky treats (unseasoned) for the dogs as well. I also have some venison in the freezer I can use. I ordered the one Dan had linked and picked up an extra fruit roll up tray for making those for Andrea.


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2015)

Also, make chicken jerky, your pups will love them!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2015)

Julie said:


> Also, make chicken jerky, your pups will love them!


 
I have some venison, I reached out to our Mayor to see what he has. A friend gives him venison every year and he only eats certain things. Last year he gave me a bunch of ground meat.

Chicken jerky is a good idea.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2015)

I still have to do the sweet potato thing for my dogs.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 9, 2015)

Julie said:


> Also, make chicken jerky, your pups will love them!



You should spice it Caribbean style, and make "Jerk Chicken Jerky"!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 10, 2015)

I managed to score 10 lbs of venison ground meat last night.. Whooo Hooo go me...


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 11, 2015)

All the new toys should be here today. I have some venizon thawing since Tuesday night. Looking forward to trying my hand at this...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Doug, how are you dogs enjoying the sweet potato? What is the difference between a Yam and a Sweet potato and will they both work. Yam are a lot cheaper. I couldn't find your post withthe pictures but I like how you cut them into french fry style. I have a commercial french fry cutter, do you think it'll cut sweet potato's as easy as regular potato's?


----------

